# Hillbilly Hedgehog- missing teeth



## Sgt.Peper (Apr 10, 2012)

I noticed roughly about a month ago that my little Sargent Pepper is missing his 2 front teeth (we call him our little hillbilly hedgehog hehe) He is only 6 months old and has never used a water bottle (i heard is bad for there little tooth's so he use's a dish for water) he eats like a champ and has no other problems regular active little guy, no front teeth does not seem to affect him much. I assumed they would come in like how humans loose there baby teeth and they come back bigger and stronger. but so far i see nothing. Will e really be a hillbilly hedgehog for life? Any or all help would be wonderful. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

hedgehogs dont have baby teeth they basically have one set and if they lose one its gone for good.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

My hedgehog Pepper lost one of her long teeth when she turned about three. We used to call her Hillbilly hedgehog too haha. She had a hard time crunching up kibble so we'd often moisten it for her. It's a little strange for a 6 month old not to have them but as long as there is no infection/abcessing in the gum where the tooth would have been then its fine.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Quillzmom said:


> hedgehogs dont have baby teeth they basically have one set and if they lose one its gone for good.


All animals have baby teeth, but hedgies usually lose them and get their adult teeth around weaning time. If your hedgie is 6 months old and doesn't have all his teeth then they won't grow in now but your hedgie should be fine without them as long as there is no infection.


----------

